# Newest Shelby Project.



## JRE (Oct 4, 2022)

Started cleaning up the Shelby Airflow I got last weekend. Got a tiny bit of the Red darts to show up. Unfortunately looks like someone used some heat on the seat post clamp. Going to be a cool crust rider when it's done.


----------



## JRE (Oct 4, 2022)

Got everything bit the tank cleaned up.


----------



## 30thtbird (Oct 4, 2022)

Oh my!!!!!   Memories.   Nice find.


----------



## JRE (Oct 4, 2022)

A little before and after comparison


----------



## tacochris (Oct 7, 2022)

This thing is an absolute gem....I love it!


----------



## JRE (Oct 7, 2022)

Made some progress. Got the rear fender back on and the fork back on with new re packed bearings


----------



## JRE (Oct 7, 2022)

Got the Crank in with new bearings and the front fender with the truss rod bracket on. Need to find a boys set of truss rods or cut the girls pair I have down.


----------



## JRE (Oct 8, 2022)

It's a rider. Need to adjust the chain a little. Find a better seat and a drop stand for it.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 9, 2022)

Awesome!! Enjoy!😍


----------



## JRE (Oct 9, 2022)

Thanks it's been a fun project so far.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 9, 2022)

Man Justin, great job ! That thing is just a decent seat, couple other parts and just a little more de-rusting on handle bars from being a top tier Shelby and those ain't easy to find now days !


----------



## JRE (Oct 9, 2022)

Thanks. Yea it's turning out better than expected.


----------



## tacochris (Oct 9, 2022)

JRE said:


> Thanks. Yea it's turning out better than expected.



The patina on that thing is aces!


----------



## JRE (Oct 9, 2022)

Went on its maiden voyage around the block today.


----------



## JRE (Oct 9, 2022)

Thanks Tacochris


----------



## ian (Oct 9, 2022)

JRE said:


> Went on its maiden voyage around the block today.
> 
> View attachment 1709669



See ya in a week for a Shelby cousins reunion!


----------



## JRE (Oct 9, 2022)

Absolutely. It's going to be a blast. I think Brian, Evan And Josh will all be on Airflows. Plus a few other riders


----------



## JRE (Oct 13, 2022)

The replacement wheels are cleaning up good.


----------

